# Langner PowerOPC Problem



## mirko (12 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme den OPC-Server von Langner (PowerOPC) in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ich vermute ein Problem in dem COM-Einstellungen, da der Server bei einem Verbindungsversuch zwar gestartet wird (DOS-Box mit Meldung geht auf), ich mich aber nicht verbinden kann. MatrikonOPC-Explorer meldet mir:



> COM/OPC error 0x80080005 on CoCreateInstance()
> Error string: Server execution failed
> Additional: Could not connect to server 'LANGNER.PowerOPC'


Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann? Ich habe schon unterschiedliche Einstellungen versucht, aber bisher noch keinen Erfolg erzielt. Bei anderen OPC-Servern waren da überhaupt keine Einstellungen nötig.

Danke und Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## argv_user (12 Oktober 2006)

Hast Du schon den Support der Langner AG konsultiert?


----------



## Seppl (12 Oktober 2006)

mirko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe Probleme den OPC-Server von Langner (PowerOPC)  ...



Hatte ich auch. Der Langner-Support hatte dann das Problem, meine Probleme zu verstehen ...:twisted:


----------



## Question_mark (12 Oktober 2006)

*Support ??? vergess es lieber....*

Hallo,



			
				Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Der Langner-Support hatte dann das Problem, meine Probleme zu verstehen



Nein, der Langner Support versteht Dein Problem schon. Er will nur nicht darauf antworten. Jedenfalls nicht kostenlos. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung mit den LUCA - Produkten für Delphi, die teilweise doch einige Protokolle nicht so komplett fehlerfrei oder vollständig implementiert hatten, insbesondere einige S5-Kommunikationsprotokolle. Bei eiligen Support-Anfragen an Langner mache sofort, deutlich, dass der Support in unbegrenzter Höhe kostenpflichtig sein darf, dann klappt dass auch mit dem Rückruf vom Support umgehend. Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass für Dein Problem auch eine Lösung angeboten wird. Man bekommt aber wenigstens eine Antwort und kann sich mal aussprechen...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## mirko (13 Oktober 2006)

Deswegen meine Anfrage hier, weil ich das Geld nicht zur Verfügung habe und hier doch auch viele fachkundige Benutzer unterwegs sind?! 
Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp?


Danke,
mirko


----------

